# The wrestler



## Baytor (Oct 30, 2004)

Before the final match, the American wrestler's trainer came to him and said, "Now, don't forget all the research we've done on this Russian. He's never lost a match because of this 'pretzel' hold he has . . . whatever you do - don't let him get you in this hold! If he does, you're finished!"  
The wrestler nodded in acknowledgment.
As the match started, the American and the Russian circled each other several times, looking for an opening.  All of a sudden, the Russian lunged forward, grabbing the American and wrapping him up in the dreaded pretzel hold.  A sigh of disappointment arose from the crowd and the trainer buried his face in his hands, for he knew all was lost. He couldn't watch the inevitable happen.  
Suddenly, there was a scream, then a cheer from the crowd and the trainer raised his eyes just in time to watch the Russian go flying up in the air. His back hit the mat with a thud and the American collapsed on top of him; making the pin and winning the match!
The trainer was astounded. When he finally got the American wrestler alone, he asked, "How did you ever get out of that hold? No one has ever done it before!"
The wrestler answered, "Well, I was ready to give up when he got me in that hold but at the last moment, I opened my eyes and saw this pair of testicles right in front of my face. I had nothing to lose, so with my last ounce of strength I stretched out my neck and bit those babies just as hard as I could."  
 "So," the trainer exclaimed, "that's what finished him off?!"
"Not really," came his reply. "But you'd be amazed how strong you get when you bite your own balls."


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 30, 2004)

OMG! This was great LOL!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 30, 2004)

That was funny.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 30, 2004)

hee hee hee...


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2004)

:roflmao:THIS IS GREAT!!:rofl:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 30, 2004)

LOL!!  btw-What a hot witch!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2004)

Why thank you, Gary. :wink2:


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 3, 2004)

"It's amazing how strong you get..." :rofl: :roflmao: :lol:


----------

